# Paint first or put up crown molding first



## bbguy5

I presonally would paint first. Involves less taping!


----------



## oh'mike

Crown first-if it is to be painted-here is why--

If the crown molding is to be painted,you will be caulking it --the caulk will spoil the new paint job.

I like to paint the moldings first--then the ceilings--last-the walls.

If the crown is stained and varnished---paint first.---Mike---


----------



## canadaclub

I'm with Mike..pre-paint the crown then just do touch ups


----------



## SDC

X3 :thumbsup: Crown first


----------



## LordOfChaos

Personally I would paint the walls first, paint the crown, install the crown, caulk and touch up nail holes.

If you keep the caulk clean during the process and use good paint it shouldn't be tough to clean off if you make a mess. And yeah, less taping


----------



## Sir MixAlot

Do the first coat on the walls > First coat crown before installing > Install crown > Fill holes, caulk and second coat crown > Second coat walls.:thumbup:

-Paul


----------



## DIY_Diva

*What he said*

I'm with LordofChaos. Get good at caulking before you do your install or even hire someone to do this small part. Painting the walls and ceiling before installing pre-painted crown moulding saves a lot of time and will look better in the end.


----------



## n0c7

Caulking the trim after the walls are painted makes a mess when you run your finger down the trim and does not clean up without leaving unremovable streaks on the new paint surface. The only way to avoid this is to tape the edge, and now you're just wasting time.

Also, the end result of painting over caulking usually looks much more seamless.

X4.


----------



## canadaclub

n0c7 said:


> Caulking the trim after the walls are painted makes a mess when you run your finger down the trim and does not clean up without leaving unremovable streaks on the new paint surface.


 
The trick is to cut a very small hole diagonally in the caulk tube. As you apply the caulk, aim the diagonal towards the baseboard (casing, crown) This directs all of the excess away from the wall surface. As you wipe your finger, guide the caulking towards the trim. If you feel too much buildup, wipe your finger and continue. Any excess caulk will be on the trim and can be washed away easily without affecting the paint on the wall. Try to keep a constant bead.


----------



## n0c7

canadaclub said:


> The trick is to cut a very small hole diagonally in the caulk tube. As you apply the caulk, aim the diagonal towards the baseboard (casing, crown) This directs all of the excess away from the wall surface. As you wipe your finger, guide the caulking towards the trim. If you feel too much buildup, wipe your finger and continue. Any excess caulk will be on the trim and can be washed away easily without affecting the paint on the wall. Try to keep a constant bead.


Great tip, thanks! I still like to paint the trim+caulking combination after for a more seamless result - especially if the trim is any other color but white.


----------



## sharpsport

I'm with oh'mike and n0c7. Molding, ceiling, walls. I know there is more than one way to skin a cat, but i have found this to be the most efficient. Prime crown before install, (this saves on time working over head) install crown, fill holes and caulk, then finish coat crown. Paint ceilings second. When painting ceilings you almost always get at least a little splatter on the walls, so save the walls for last and you will have a clean, crisp look. 


Rick
http://myhandyadvice.blogspot.com/


----------



## rapidfit

*Paint part of the wall,*

I usually paint the wall a couple inches above and a couple of inches below where the bottom of the crown is going. I give the crown two finish coats before installing. After installing I patch, fill and sand smooth and then give the crown its final coat. I try to never put fasteners near the edges of the crown so they don't have to be repainted. Give it one more finish coat. Then caulk. After that finish painting the wall. Same procedure for casing and base.

This gives me a nice clean line at the edge of the trim and I don't have to spend a lot of time cutting it in. It also saves on messing up the wall while installing the trim.

good luck


----------

